# die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro



## dinorider (5. Januar 2009)

hi

brauche al ein paar enscheidungshilfen

folgendes:

ich benötige fürs spinnfischen in der ostsee eine rolle, mit der ich ordentlich wurfweite draufbekomme (rute: cormoran black bull s mefo 310cm 20-50gr.).

ich habe gelesen das es rollen gibt, die mit salzwasserfesten komponenten ausgesattet sind. was ist davon zu halten? also es kann immermal passieren, das sie ne salzdusche bekommt. wird dann aber auch abgespült

ist eine 5000er zu groß/schwer? die meisten haben wohl ne 4000er.

sie sollte nach möglichkeit so um die 200 euro nicht übersteigen. wenns eine gute günstiger gibt, umso besser

ein kumpel hat eine daiwa gs 8 4000. er ist sehr damit zufrieden. hat jemand dort mehr erfahrungswerte?

gibt es die perfekte meeresspinnrolle (mal unabhängig vom preis)

fragen über fragen. aber ich wollte mir jetzt mal eine für längere zeit anschaffen...


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

500er ist auf jeden Fall ne Nummer zu heavy! Ich fische seit 3 Jahren ne Infinity Q 3000 und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt! Kann die Rolle ohne Bedenken weiter empfehlen, auch wenn der eine oder andere mit dieser Rolle bereits Probleme hatte. Ich hatte nie welche! Ich denke, dass du ein falsches Ziel hast: Wurfweite ist bei MeFo-Fischen absoluter Quatsch!!!! (Ich bin mittlerweile nur noch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und fange meine Fische in 25 Meter abwärts!) Vor dem Hintergrund deiner angestrebten Weitwurfaktivität liegst du bei 4000ern vielleicht etwas besser. 

ABER: Und jetzt kommt der Haken. Ich habe mittlerweile eine ganze Reihe an hochwertigeren Modellen durch. Irgendwann macht jede Rolle bei konsequentem Salzwassereinsatz schlapp! Ob RedArc, Infinity, Cabo, Twinpower oder Aspire.....ist kein Trost, aber leider ist MeFo-Fischen eine Materialschlacht, wenn man sie langjährig betreibt.


----------



## dinorider (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

ich werde sie desweiteren zum dorschen vom belly und plattenangeln von der brücke aus nehmen. deswegen wäre mir die weite schon wichtig....


----------



## Sport_fischer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Kauf dir die Red Arc von Spro!
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Mion,also ich hatte da bis jetzt immer eine 5000er Twinpower!#6! Und beim Thema Wurfweite ist die durch ihren großen Spulendurchmesser einfach unschlagbar.Hab mir jetzt ne Stella 4000er Größe gegönnt und muß mit der voll durchziehen um wieder diese Weiten zu erreichen! Also ich habe schon sehr viele Forellen erwischt die bei den ersten Kurbeldrehungen gebissen haben also oft auf große Entfernung!!! Noch ein Vorteil bei der Twinpower ist der größere Schnureinzug,also man kann den Köder schnell führen und dabei ganz easy kurbeln#6!!! Einzige gaaanz kleine Kritikpünktchen sind das Gewicht und die nicht sehr fein dosierbare Bremse!Übrigens die Twinpower lebt noch und funktioniert auch nach Jahren bestens(immer spülen+ölen)#6:vik:. Jetzt überlege ich jedes mal vorm Mefopirschen Twin. oder Stella....? Also lieber bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben, aber dafür nur einmal,:vik: und dann immer freuen!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*



> Also ich habe schon sehr viele Forellen erwischt die bei den ersten Kurbeldrehungen gebissen haben also oft auf große Entfernung!!!


 
5 Minuten später hätte ich sie mit der Fliege erwischt.....

aber darum geht es nicht. Es geht ja um Rollen und da denke ich, dass man im High-Quality Bereich , und da siedel ich alle Rollen um und bei 200 Euronen an, nichts verkehrt machen kann. Die Twinpower ist ohne Zweifel eine gute Rolle. Ich persönlich denke, dass die Infinity eine bessere Schnurverlegung hat. Aber das ist alles sekundär! Für 200 bekommst du eine geeignete Spule! Zumindest fürs Erste! Es steht viel in Abhängigkeit mit der Pflege!


----------



## Seatrout (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Moin,
also ich fische jetzt schon seit drei Jahren ne Tica Taurus 4000 und muss sagen wirklich hart, also von Mefo über dorsch und platte von der mole bis zu dorsch gufieren und leichtes pilken bis hin zum leichten poppern auch barracuda und bonitos und zum leichten speedjiggen.Alter war der lang

Abschließen muss man sagen top rolle 
für 269€ bekommt man auch sehr viel rolle!!

Merlan fischt die 2500er auf mefo an der leichten skelli!
Test steht noch aus.

mh

Vielleicht ne stradic 4000, bekommst du so für 150€ auch ne gute rolle bedarf aber mehr pflege.

ah

Vielleicht auch ne penn spinnfisher in 4000.is zwar nichts fürs auge aber steht an robustheit über jedem zweifel.auch so für 130@


also mehr weiß ich jetzt auch nich auf schnelle.und mit daiwa kenn ich mich nich aus.

gruß hannes


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Die beste Rolle ist die, mit der du am meisten Zeit hast zu fischen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Ich hab mir die neue Shimano Stradic FC gekauft,die 2500er kostet um und bei 170 Euro.Ist auf jeden Fall ne schöne Rolle,die ich weiter empfehlen kann.Du musst bloss immer drauf achten,dass du sie nach den Salzwassergebraucht immer ordentlich mit Süßwasser abspühlst und gelegentlich mal mit öl nach ölst,dann hast du auch lange was von der Rolle!Aber ewig hält es leider keine Rolle aus die immer im Salzwasser gefischt wird,das ist nunmal so...Die Red Arc ist auch ne super Rolle und kostet nur um die 80 Euro.


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Moin 
Ich bin mit meiner 4000 Twin Power recht zufrieden.
Die Red Arc hatte irgendwann Schlapp gemacht.


----------



## bacalo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Mit der Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 habe ich die besten Erfahrungen.
Auch ist diese Rolle mittlerweile in diesem Preisbereich.

Hervorzuheben ist die feine Bremse#6,
und über allem steht die optimale Schnurverlegung bei hoher Schnurfassungskapazität. Dies ist ja auch ein Kriterium für weite Würfe.

Ich habe es mir angewöhnt, nach dem Strandfischen die Rolle samt Rute mit in die FeWo zu nehmen und hier unter der Dusche lauwarm abzubraußen. 
Zu Hause werden die beweglichen Teile noch mit Balistol gepflegt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Marco74 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

so, da will ich als wenigschreiber auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
ich stand vor etwas mehr als 1 jahr vor dem gleichen problem. es sollte auch um maximale wurfweite gehen, was grade zur zeit der dicken heringsfresser in meinen augen seine berechtigung hat. außerdem wollte ich die rolle zum pilken nehmen.
ich hab mich für die technium fa 5000 entschieden, war als auslaufmodell wirklich nicht teuer (weniger als 100 Euro). die 5000er wiegt nur 30 gramm mehr als die 4000er, har aber einen größeren spulendurchmesser.
was ich gemerkt habe bei 14 mefoeinsätzen, 3 mal pilken, eine woche norwegen und 2 mal buttangeln:
- die wurfweite ist (verglichen mit meiner alten 4000er symetre) deutlich höher. kann natürlich auch an der wicklung liegen.
- nach der ersten perücken in den ersten 30 minuten angeln hab ich das ganze jahr nicht eine peücke gehabt! schnur ist für mefo bei mir eine 12er fireline.
- beim pilken macht sie eine sehr robusten eindruck.
- da meine spinnrute 3,15 m lang ist und somit auch kopflastig, macht ein wenig gewicht mehr am heck das angeln nicht schwerer - im gegenteil. die kombination ist besser ausbalanciert als mit einer 2500, die 150 gramm weniger wiegt. 

für das winterangeln oder wenn ich sonst auch nicht auf distanz angeln will und auch mono benutze, hab ich mir eine leichte zweite kombo zugelegt, die in summe deutlich leichter ist.

also meine empfehlung: hol dir ne 5000er!

grüße

marco


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Moinsen alle miteineander,
ich fische nun auch schon drei Jahre ununterbrochen mit der Stradic FB 2500 ob auf Mefo, Dorsche vom Belly oder Zander inner Elbe und ich muss sagen,dass ich mit meinem Gerät sehr zufrieden bin. Klar ist natürlich die Pflege das A+O aber pflegen muss man sie alle. Die FB bekommst Du jetzt bestimmt schon für 125 €. Die FC 2500 hat aber eine sehr gut modifizierte Spule, was in der Wurfweite einiges ausmacht.
Ich fische mit ner 0,06 geflochtenen mit ner Tragkraft von um und bei 10Kg und davon passen 220m. Schnur auf die Spule !!! Wurfweiten um die 100m. sind damit kein Problem. Viel Spaß noch beim Kopfzerbrechen. Versuch mach kluch nech ) !!!


----------



## Marco74 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

@ Baron:
Kleiner Weitwurfwettbewerb gefällig ;-)
Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie weit ich nen 25er oder 30er Snaps rausschleuder...


----------



## dinorider (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

vielen dank euch allen. hat mich ein stück weitergebracht

ich habe schon mit einer 5000er fb twinpower geliebäugelt. bekomme eine gepflegte gebrauchte. in punkto gewicht denke ich das ich damit klarkomme. sind immer nurn paar stunden die ich zum angeln komme. und bischen was inne arme hab ich auch :m

nächste frage: ich hab bisher ne 10 fireline draufgehabt. aber als ich meinen snaps (ich glaub 28 oder 30 gr. den schwersten halt ) mal richtig rausfeuern wollte, riss die schnur und der snaps ging flöten. die schnur war 3 mon. alt und die ringe der rute sind nicht beschädigt.
seither traue ich mich nich die rute richtig aufzuladen...

was für ne schnurstärke fischt ihr? wie gesagt, mefo und dorsch spinnen. könnte auch mal nen größeren hecht aushalten müßen.

eine stärke schnur müßte sich doch eigentlich negativ auf die wurfweite auswirken oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Freelander (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Fahr nach Kaltenkirchen zu Moritz,die haben gerade wieder die Aspire FA im Angebot ab 219.-#6


----------



## stefan08 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

ja die aspire 4000er für 245euro bei moritz das ist ein sehr guter preis und die rolle ist der hammer habe mir gleich 2 stück geholt#dbisschen bekloppt aber naja fische damit in der elbe auf zander und in der ostsee auf meefos bin mehr als zufrieden sie läuft wie ein uhrwerk meiner meinung nach die beste rolle die es sonst nicht unter 280euro gibt ganz selten#6


----------



## Psychodad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Sicher das es dort die Aspire zu dem Preis gibt? Im aktuellen Prospekt kann ich leider nur die Fireblood entdecken.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## stefan08 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

da gebe ich dir recht aber die haben fast immer noch ein restbestand an aspire rollen für 245euro einfach mal anrufen


----------



## steven23883 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Also die Daiwa Exeler ist eine sehr geile Rolle für unter 200 euro habe mit dieser rolle sehr lange gefischt und bin sehr zufrieden gewesen. Die Stradic von shimano ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Ich selber habe jetzt die SHIMANO ASPIRE und für die paar euro´s mehr eine mit der besten rollen ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen und wie schon hier geschrieben gibts die bei moritz für ein paar mehr euro´s


----------



## trixi-v-h (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: die eurer meinung nach beste Rolle um die 200 euro*

Kann nur eine Daiwa R´Nessa empfehlen. Ist eine der besten Rollen die ich je in der Hand hatte und mein Eigen nennen darf. Habe sie in Verbindung mit einer Cormoran Black Bull Hyper Salzwasserspinn und bin absolut begeistert davon. Liegt auch im Preis um die 200€.


----------

